# Es legal compartir documentación técnica ?



## Deltaeco (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola chicos, buenas noches, he tenido esta duda ya que he buscado por la red y nada de lo que busco se indica a documentación técnica electrónica, como por ejemplo manual técnico de cualquier marca de tv, he visto manuales como de portátiles que indican que no se pueden compartir, ni copiar, ni traducir , ni naa de nada sin permisos de los fabricantes.

Yo digo, si nosotros subimos manuales para ayudar en las reparaciones, que muchos de ellos lo sacamos de paginas que ni se sabe de donde salieron,al compartirlo no es legal o si es legal??

Un saludo chicos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2014)

Pues dependerá del "dueño" del documento, de si lo deja copiar o no


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola Scooter ¡ entonces lo podemos deducir en , '' que si el documento lleva agregado a el una parte de política o copyright que indique no la libre distribución no se puede compartir'' estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2014)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola Scooter ¡ entonces lo podemos deducir en , '' que si el documento lleva agregado a el una parte de política o copyright que indique no la libre distribución no se puede compartir'' estoy en lo cierto?



Obviamente no puedo contestar en representación de toda la RED, pero si lo puedo hacer en nombre del Foro.

Si el documento posee CopyRight *NO* se puede publicar en el Foro según Normas generales de uso del Foro:

*2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.

*2.11* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar, ni difundir, información que promueva la realización de ningún ilícito en su jurisdicción, incluyendo pero no limitado a: fraudes electrónicos, SPAM, suplantación de identidad, estafas, falsedad en documentos, y cualquier otro tipo de conducta que sea considerada un acto ilegal.

Pero esto tiene una cierta permisividad.
Si la publicación es solo parcial por motivos de estudio y/o una reparación, se puede quedar.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 3, 2014)

Ok Fogonazo, me conozco las normas del foro, yo les decía porque tengo en mi poder, de varias marcas de portátiles, casi 5.000 manuales de reparación y seria una gran herramienta para cualquier técnico que se dedique a esta materia, pero claro casi todos traen copyright..

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2014)

En los manuales de equipos , el copyright va mas dirigido a reforzar las patentes , o sea que no podrias copiar y comercializar lo que se encuentra patentado copirightzado.

Ellos se reservan la ventaja de todos los beneficios, incluida la estafa de la obsolescencia programada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2014)

Yo tengo una postura un tanto "controversial" respecto a la publicación de cosas con copyright, pero bueno, voy a tratar de explicarla.
Yo respeto muchísimo a las personas que escriben libros, papers y demás cosas que sirven para construir y difundir el conocimiento, y entiendo que ellos deben ser *pagados* por el trabajo de haber asentado/condensado/explicado ese conocimiento en uno o mas libros... y ese pago es el precio del libro. En nuestro país (al menos por ahora) nos resulta muy costoso y complicado acceder a esos libros (depués, si quieren, les comento mis opiniones sobre el gobierno HDRMP), así que entiendo que muchos busquen esos libros por la web y los lean y estudien y aprendan... pero no puedo aceptar que se publiquen indiscriminadamente en un foro, por que eso es - a mi juicio -  una suerte de "ataque corporativo" contra los derechos del escritor, así como hacen muchas comunidades en la web. De todas formas, cualquiera es libre de usar los buscadores de la web para encontrar y descargar lo que guste... pero muy diferente es conseguir algo "robado" y ayudar a difundirlo .

En cuanto a los Manuales de Servicio para reparaciones de equipos, y otra vez a mi juicio, la historia es totalmente diferente a lo anterior. Las empresas que publican esos manuales lo hacen con el fin de que los famosos "Servicios técnicos *autorizados*" tengan la documentación para reparar dispositivos de una u otra marca... y que nadie más en la zona pueda hacerlo, sin importar la capacidad, habilidad y disposición que tenga para el trabajo. Como es de imaginar, esto se transforma automáticamente en un monopolio de algunas personas (que son en su mayoría aprendices de brujo con uno que otro curso a cuestas) que embocan a precios MUY ALTOS a sus clientes por ser los únicos que tienen la documentación (y a veces tal vez los repuestos) para volver algún eqiupo a la vida.
Mi experiencia personal con la absoluta mayoría de esto servicios técnicos autorizados (excepto SOLO UNO) es que son un verdadero desastre y solo están organizados para juntar la tutuca en pala haciendo malos trabajos de reparación que vuelven a fallar al poco tiempo dado que ni siquiera analizan el origen de la falla...solo cambian un PCB que les dió el fabricante y si sale andando, pagá y llevalo.. total si vuelve a fallar, siempre te pueden decir que es otra cosa y embocarte de nuevo... en especial si se trata de reconocer una garantía.
Por estos motivos me parece abosultamente aceptable que esos manuales se difundan entre la gente que quiere trabajar y así poner algún tipo de contralor al monopolio de los vivos de siempre.

Lo siento si alguien se ofende con esto, pero ASI LO VEO YO (Nimo dixit ).


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 3, 2014)

A eso es lo que yo llamo _*implementar el sentido comun*_, para la resolucion de un conflicto, pese a las normas de un foro.
Si la presentacion del documento tiene fines practicos y no comerciales o de ingenieria inversa (pirateria electronica), creo que ganamos todos.  

PD: Si fuera 100% ilegal, hay sitios que pagando una membreia puedes acceder a libros y manuales en formato digital...o sea, considerando los años en que estan en la red, calculo que no es 100% ilegal y alguna vuelta legal le encontraron...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

con eso que comenta Dr. Zoidberg sobre el monopolio de los documento entregados solo al servicio oficial y a como hacen las reparaciones estoy 100 % de acuerdo,
en un negocio de electronica
antes dejaban sacar fotocopias a los manuales hasa ,pero ya no, solo te dejan mirarlos y copiar a mano,y para comprarlos están caros


----------

